# converters



## Rchan63 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi 

Does anyone know if there's a converter for the Jr. Gent I fountain pens?

TIA

Richard


----------



## monophoto (Dec 26, 2012)

Richard - 

As a FP user, I am very frustrated by the treatment that FPs receive from the pen kit suppliers.  They are anxious to sell us the parts needed to make pens, but then the drop the ball when it comes to actually USING them.  They tend to dismiss the issue with a casual reference to purchasing supplies at 'any stationery store', but for those of us who live in the hinterland where our choice is limited to Staples and Office Max, that's not helpful.  If these dealers carry FP supplies at all (most don't, and instead mainly offer disposable ball point pens), they only carry the supplies that match the pens that they sell.  The bottom line is to find accessories for fountain pens, one really has to either shop on the internet, or else schedule visits to a major city where there is a specialty pen shop.

Enough of the rant.

Some manufacturers of (usually) more expensive fountain pens design their product to use a proprietary cartridge or converter.  For example, Mont Blanc uses cartridges or converters that fit only Mont Blanc pens.  It shouldn't come as a surprise that these cartridges and converters are expensive.  (Marketing 101)

Less expensive fountain pens (including most Chinese pens) and FP kits are designed for 'international standard' cartridges.  International standard cartridges are available at very reasonable prices on e-Bay and from specialty pen shops (Fountain Pen Hospital, Art Brown, Goulet, et al).   The selection of colors available in cartridges is limited, but it is possible to refill empty cartridges using a syringe.  Converters are simply cartridges that are designed with some kind of inherent refilling mechanism - usually, a twist pump, but in some instances, a slide-type pump.

Bottom line - what you are looking for is an 'international standard converter' (aka 'pump').  You can buy them from both PSI and CSUSA as well as specialty pen dealers.  One of the better brands is Schmidt.  If you have a choice, try to get a converter that has the small glass or plastic bead that helps ink flow forward toward the section when the pen is in the writing position.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2012)

This is what I would buy. Several vendors here have them. Some here (exotic blanks, I believe) even have the "gold" model.

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2012)

One word of advice, if you are using the Dayacom Gents, be sure to look for a "glued in" sping in the end, and remove it. 

For convenience, both the Dayacom FP and roller ball sets have this spring. The spring on the Gents interferes with the operation of the Schmidt K5.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Rchan63 (Dec 26, 2012)

I've purchased some converters from a member here but it is too thick and will not pass through the body of the pen.


----------

